# Colestid for Diarrhea



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I got a prescription for Colestid pills yesterday to try and see if it will help my diarrhea. I tried them 10 years ago and it didn't work but I thought i'd try it again. So my question is how should I take them? The doc said take 2 in the mornings. But if my D is normally in the mornings is it best to take it in the morning or at night? Does it matter? With food or without? I asked for the pills(colestid) because I remember the powder(questran) was really gross, like drinking sand. But is one better then the other for D?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I know there is a warning time-wise if you have to take other medications... hold on let me find you a link.Here it says:"If you are taking other medications, you should take them at least one hour before or four hours after taking COLESTID Tablets"http://www.rxlist.com/colestid-drug.htmHow did your Dr say to take them? If he/she didn't say, you can always ask the pharmacist. Or you could try them at various times to see which time works best for you. Or perhaps taking 1 in the morning and 1 at night might work out best for you.In any event I DO hope you have success with it this time!All the best


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks,I knew that it could interfere with other medications and things like oil supplements but thanks for the link. My doctor didn't really say much. She hadn't had any experience using the Colestid, only the Questran powder. She told me to try 2 in the morning and if it didn't work then try taking it at night instead. I could also up the dose if I found it wasn't working. If all that doesn't work then we are going to try the Questran powder instead. I got some papers from the pharmacist but it didn't say anything new that I already didn't know. I was looking more for tips if there was a better way to take them for IBS-D symptoms. But I guess I'll just have to experiment myself. I'm hoping it works too


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

Thought i'd post an update as its been 2 weeks. So far so good! The colestid has really been helping this time around! My symptoms have greatly improved and i've been feeling really good. I used to have daily D in the mornings and sometimes after eating. But now my D has stopped and i've been having normal stools for the first time in many many years. The pain is also gone. I haven't had any cramping or pain when I feel I have to "go". So far i'm please and i'm hoping for it to continue!!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Awesome News Degrassi!! Thanks for letting us know and May your success continue!


----------

